# WOO Ocean Gate NJ



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

Any R/O who worked on the Atlantic liners will remember WOO, who handled the US & Americas ocean phone calls. 

They had an amazing array of antennas. Once you gave your position to the technician you could see the signal strength meter surge upwards as they beamed in on you. I often wondered what the antenna farm must have looked like.

This website explains some of it http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/...-planned-for-good-luck-point-tidal-marshlands


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

Worked WOO on many occasions when I worked on the Dart container ships. It only took 1 or 2 calls to raise a response.Their strength & quality of signal was impressive.


----------

